# [Conf]Wireless centrino e crittazione wpa-psk

## Cazzantonio

Utilizzo drivers ipw2200-1.0.8-r1 e wpa_supplicant-0.4.7

Questo è il mio /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=2

network={

        ssid="gruppospacca"

  scan_ssid=1

  proto=WPA

  auth_alg=OPEN

  key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

  pairwise=CCMP TKIP

  group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

        #psk="xxxxxxxxxxxx"

        psk=xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

}
```

Se tento di connettermi con wpa_supplicant ottengo questo output:

```
heavensdoor ~ # wpa_supplicant -ieth1 -Dipw -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd 

Initializing interface 'eth1' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'ipw' ctrl_interface 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=2

Line: 11 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=12):

     67 72 75 70 70 6f 73 70 61 63 63 61               gruppospacca    

scan_ssid=1 (0x1)

proto: 0x1

auth_alg: 0x1

key_mgmt: 0x2

pairwise: 0x18

group: 0x1e

PSK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='gruppospacca'

Initializing interface (2) 'eth1'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

wpa_driver_ipw_init is called

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=19 WE(source)=16 enc_capa=0x0

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0x0 enc 0x3

Own MAC address: 00:12:f0:ef:16:31

wpa_driver_ipw_set_wpa: enabled=1

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

wpa_driver_ipw_set_key: alg=none key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

wpa_driver_ipw_set_key: alg=none key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

wpa_driver_ipw_set_key: alg=none key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

wpa_driver_ipw_set_key: alg=none key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

wpa_driver_ipw_set_countermeasures: enabled=0

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

wpa_driver_ipw_set_drop_unencrypted: enabled=1

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Added interface eth1

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Trying to associate with SSID 'gruppospacca'

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

Overriding auth_alg selection: 0x1

wpa_driver_ipw_set_auth_alg: auth_alg=0x1

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

WPA: No WPA/RSN IE available from association info

WPA: Set cipher suites based on configuration

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 30 pairwise 24 key_mgmt 2

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: using GTK CCMP

WPA: using PTK CCMP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 02

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_ipw_set_drop_unencrypted: enabled=1

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

Setting authentication timeout: 60 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=21

CTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received

Removing interface eth1

State: ASSOCIATING -> DISCONNECTED

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

wpa_driver_ipw_set_wpa: enabled=0

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

wpa_driver_ipw_set_drop_unencrypted: enabled=0

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

wpa_driver_ipw_set_countermeasures: enabled=0

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Cancelling scan request

```

Ovviamente non si connette, ma a preoccuparmi sono sopratutto questi 

```
ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported
```

che si ripetono frequentemente....

I driver centrino supportano la crittazione wpa, tuttavia non mi riesce di farla funzionare.... mi chiedo dove sia l'errore...

----------

## .:chrome:.

scrivo la prima cosa che mi viene in mente, leggendo quella roba,,,

distinguiamo WPA e WPA2.

il primo è 802.11 e il secondo 802.11i. il primo è emulabile, il secondo deve essere fatto rigorosamente in hardware.

se la tua rete è 802.11i allora lo deve essere necessariamente anche la scheda di rete

ad occhio e croce, poi, mi sembrano più problematiche queste righe:

```
PSK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='gruppospacca'

Initializing interface (2) 'eth1'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED 
```

più che altro non so come interpretare la prima: che fine fa la PSK? in che senso REMOVED? senza di quella il protocollo cade

----------

## fabius

 *Quote:*   

> ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported 

 

Che driver usi per wpa_supplicant? Con le ultime versioni del kernel (WE>=18 se non sbaglio) le API per il WPA sono già presenti nelle Wireless Extension e quindi devi indicare in /etc/conf.d/net una cosa del genere:

```
wpa_supplicant_eth1="-D wext"
```

al posto del vecchio

```
wpa_supplicant_eth1="-D ipw"
```

----------

## Cazzantonio

Rispondo in ordine...

@k.gothmog

Beh penso che la rete sia wpa normale... purtroppo le informazioni mi arrivano dall'interfaccia web del mio router (netger dg834g)

Siccome ormai ha più di un annetto e siccome non distingue tra wpa e wpa2 mi viene da pensare che sia wpa normale...

le opzioni sono WPA-PSK e WPA-802.1x; la seconda mi pare richieda un server radius che non è il mio caso....

@ fabius

Beh io uso i driver ipw2200-1.0.8-r1 (quindi -Dipw) con un kernel 2.6.14-gentoo-r4

Ora di preciso non so se c'entra ma il pacchetto net-wireless/ieee80211 richiesto dai driver ipw2200 mi chiede di lanciare uno script per rimuovere qualcosa dal kernel quando lo installo, ovvero

 *Quote:*   

> Your kernel source contains an incompatible version of the ieee80211 subsystem, which needs to be removed before ${P} can be installed. This can be accomplished by running:
> 
>   # /bin/sh ${FILESDIR}/remove-old ${KV_DIR}
> 
> Please note that this will make it impossible to use some of the in-kernel IEEE 802.11 wireless LAN drivers (eg. orinoco).

 

Può entrarci qualcosa? Proverò con -Dwext ma è la prima volta che lo vedo... tutta la documentazione che ho letto non ne parlava

Prima pensavo che avesse problemi con il broadcast dell'essid (lo avevo disabilitato), poi anche abilitandolo non cambia la situazione... con crittazione wpa funziona perfettamente

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> la seconda mi pare richieda un server radius che non è il mio caso...

 

solo una precisazione: 802.1x non è RADIUS. quello è un'altra cosa.

si tratta del controllo di accesso basato su porta, a livello di switch, ed è una caratteristica del WPA, non una caratteristica disgiunta ed opzionale.

----------

## fabius

Fidati, avevo lo stesso problema ed ho risolto come ti ho detto  :Wink: 

Se vuoi una spiegazione più autorevole vedi https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=108891

Uso kernel 2.6.14, ipw2200-1.0.8-r1, ieee80211-1.1.6, wpa_supplicant-0.4.7

----------

## Cazzantonio

Perfetto con -Dwext mi connetto perfettamente   :Very Happy: 

Questo è l' /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

# Ensure that only root can read the WPA configuration

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

network={

        ssid="gruppospacca"

  scan_ssid=1

  proto=WPA

  auth_alg=OPEN

  key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

  pairwise=CCMP TKIP

  group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

      #psk="xxxxx"

       psk=xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

}
```

Mi rimane un solo problema tuttavia... se disabilito sul router il broadcast dell'essid non riesco a connettermi.....

E' possibile connettersi con wpa_supplicant disabilitando il broadcast dell'essid?

nello specifico queste righe:

```
0: 00:0f:b5:19:ff:52 ssid='<hidden>' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

No suitable AP found.
```

mi confermano che senza broadcast non tenta nemmeno di connettersi...

con iwconfig e crittazione wep si connetteva (anche più velocemente devo dire) anche senza broadcast dell'essid

----------

## fabius

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Mi rimane un solo problema tuttavia... se disabilito sul router il broadcast dell'essid non riesco a connettermi.....
> 
> E' possibile connettersi con wpa_supplicant disabilitando il broadcast dell'essid?

 

Sì, è possibile. Come hai scritto il file /etc/conf.d/wireless? Prova ad indicare

```
preferred_aps=( "tuo_SSID" )

associate_order="forcepreferredonly"
```

----------

## Cazzantonio

```
modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

mac_essid_000fb519ff52="gruppospacca"

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf"

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )
```

In questo modo...

Ora provo ad aggiungerci anche le tue righe   :Wink: 

[EDIT]

Niente da fare... non mi si connette lo stesso...

[/EDIT]

----------

## fabius

A me funziona sia con una rete WEP che con una WPA-PSK (entrambe senza il broadcast del SSID). In wpa_supplicant.conf, per la rete WPA, ho solo messo ssid, psk (esadecimale) e prioriyy. Ah, non sempre si connette al primo colpo...

In /etc/conf.d/wireless ho

```
config_SSID=( "dhcp" )

dns_domain_SSID="dom.com"

preferred_aps=( "SSID" )

associate_order="forcepreferredonly"
```

Altrimenti prova a dare

```
iwconfig eth1 essid tuo_SSID
```

prima di lanciare lo script di init.

Inoltre ho alzato anche il timeout a 90 secondi per wpa_supplicant (wpa_timeout_eth1 in /etc/conf.d/net)

----------

## Cazzantonio

mmm.... io /etc/conf.d/wireless non l'ho settato.... ho messo tutto in /etc/conf.d/net... è lo stesso?

Mi faresti un piacere? Mi posteresti direttamente la tua configurazione integrale che magari mi sono dimenticato qualche parametro stupido? (visto che mi pare tu abbia una rete pressochè identica alla mia)

----------

## fabius

Non so che differenza ci sia tra i file /etc/conf.d/net e /etc/conf.d/wireless, bisognerebbe leggere gli script che tirano su la rete. Forse sono la stessa cosa dato che alcuni parametri li puoi impostare in entrambi. Comunque, nel primo ho solo settato

```
modules_eth1=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-D wext"

wpa_timeout_eth1=90
```

mentre il secondo file l'ho postato sopra. In /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf ho solo

```
network={

     ssid="SSID"

     psk=0123............abcdef

     priority=5

}
```

Le versioni dei software usati le trovi in un post precedente, controlla anche quello

----------

## Apetrini

Non so se puo aiutare ma io non sono mai riuscito ad usare wpa_supplicant-0.4.* adeguatamente per cui ho sempre usato le versioni 0.3.*

Posso dirti che secondo la mia esperienza, il miglior modo di usare wpa supplicant è usare il kernel della serie 2.6.12.*(ps con i nuovi kernel sono cambiate delle specifiche, il .13 poi ha anche dei bug), con ipw2200 1.0.6-r3, il relativo ieee80211 e

wpa_supplicant 3.9 con questi non ho mai avuto nessun tipo di problema su nessuna rete wpa(vebbe che le mie erano peap)..

Secondo me, se proprio non ne ieni fuori  vale la pena di provare....ci perdi circa 30 min a fare tutto.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Ti ringrazio ma se devo ricorrere a tutti questi downgrade non ne vale la pena   :Wink: 

Preferisco mantenere l'essid pubblico   :Razz: 

Piuttosto semmai provo con wpa_supplicant-0.3.9-r1 che è stabile....

----------

## iro

incuriosito da questo thread ho provato ad utilizzare anch'io WPA-PSK.

dopo aver incontrato i tuoi stessi problemi (anch'io ho una ipw2200) ho risolto con:

net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.3.9-r1

net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware-2.4

net-wireless/ipw2200-1.0.8-r1

net-wireless/ieee80211-1.1.6

cioè le versioni attualmente stabili in portage

il mio /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf:

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ap_scan=2

fast_reauth=0

network={

        ssid="SSID"

        scan_ssid=1

        proto=WPA

        auth_alg=OPEN

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

        group=TKIP

        psk="ChIaVeMoLtOluNgA:)"

}

```

il mio /etc/conf.d/net

```
modules_eth1=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-D wext"

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

```

in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:

```
ieee80211_crypt_tkip

ipw2200
```

spero possa esserti d'aiuto   :Smile: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

ti si connette anche senza broadcast dell'essid?   :Shocked: 

ora provo   :Smile: 

[EDIT] Niente da fare   :Crying or Very sad: 

Nemmeno con la tua configurazione (che poi è praticamente identica alla mia ma ormai mi aggrappo anche alla più piccola opzione insignificante[/EDIT]

Beh ormai ne ho provate diverse... non metto risolto perché ancora ho questo problema però mi sa che me lo tengo....

Se ne riparlerà quando verranno aggiornati i driver, il kernel, wpa_supplicant o qualsiasi altra cosa connessa   :Wink: 

P.S. se avete suggerimenti comunque postate... sono sempre disposto a fare nuovi tentativi   :Wink: 

----------

## iro

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> ti si connette anche senza broadcast dell'essid?  
> 
> ora provo  

 

nel mio router tengo attivata l'opzione "Hidden SSID" che penso sia la stessa cosa. (però non ne sono sicuro)

----------

## Apetrini

Secondo me è il kernel...dopo il .13 sono cambitae parecchie cose...

per curiosità iro che kernel stai usando?

----------

## iro

2.6.14.3 patchato reiser4 e sony_acpi

----------

